# Looking for a Gordon Setter Puppy!!



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

I am hoping somebody can point me in the direction of a litter of Gordon Setter puppies!!

Shoot me a email:

[email protected]

Thanks in advance for your help!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.uplandjournal.com/cgi-bin/ik ... nboard.cgi?

you might want to ask the guys on here there is a lot of setter fanciers.

Good luck,

I'm real sorry your dog got hit.

Heres a source for Gordon setter breeders

http://www.birddogsforever.com/birdhunt ... ind+++++++


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

Thanks!!! :beer:


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

Thanks for all the help guys....I found a puppy!!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Congrats. Hopefully he will be as good as the last one.

It may be tough as Tom's dogs are pretty impressive.


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

I have been in contact with Tom a bit, and he thought it would be a good pup......but yes you are correct this new puppy has some huge shoes to fill but I am sure she will do just fine!!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Good luck!!! :beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

where is the new dog from?


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

The pup is coming from Bob Voyles in SD. Below is a link to the litter info, she is from the Tink x Hubert litter.

http://www.feathermankennels.com/plannedcurrentlitters.htm


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Coach, I think that Tom knows the Gordon Setter breed pretty well. 
I really like the way his dogs hunt. I have one from Sammie and Chance so I am looking forward to hunting him next year. 
Tom kept one of the puppies also so it should be pretty exciting to see them hunt together in the next few years. I only hope that I can train enough to keep up with Tom as he seems to have more time or has training a little higher on the scale than me. But I get out quite a bit also. 
We plan on running these guys in a few trials and hunt tests.


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

Springer said:


> Coach, I think that Tom knows the Gordon Setter breed pretty well.
> I really like the way his dogs hunt. I have one from Sammie and Chance so I am looking forward to hunting him next year.
> Tom kept one of the puppies also so it should be pretty exciting to see them hunt together in the next few years. I only hope that I can train enough to keep up with Tom as he seems to have more time or has training a little higher on the scale than me. But I get out quite a bit also.
> We plan on running these guys in a few trials and hunt tests.


Kevin,

When I got Harley from Tom, I did not know a thing about training a dog......I read a couple books and taught her some basic obedience and that is it!! Everything that little dog knew about hunting she either learned on her own or it was instinct. They are just great dogs!!


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

With the help of a tip from Tom Loy, I was able to find out that Bob Voyles had a female Gordon pup left from his Tink x Hubert litter that was born June 30, 2006.

After a couple of emails and few phone calls I decided she was exactly what I was looking for and Bob made arrangements for us to meet at a game preserve in Estelline SD, so I could watch Tink work in the field a bit and pick-up the puppy.

Tink was amazing to watch in the field, and Bob had a great knowledge of Gordons and Birddogs in general, I left feeling like I had taken one of his babies from him..... 

When we got home, my 6 year old daughter and 2 year old son were in shock when pup walked out of the garage into our back yard!!

Below and some pictures of our first night out at my in-laws letting her run and bond with the family!!

Here is a picture sdgord took of myself and Bella in Estelline!!



My daughter Kennedy, Bella and my son Ryder!!



Bella sitting pretty!!



In the field!!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Great update Coach! I hope things continue to work out for you and the pup.

Mike


----------

